# Brain Teasers



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Solve one, propose a new one?

I was set the following brain teaser at work today 


12 divided 2 = 7 


What's the solution?


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

sorry am i being totally thick?        i dont get it!!!    

Can you explain  or give me an example?!!!


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi janey

I felt the same - I was set it as a challenge from someone at work - apparently it requires some lateral thinking. I wondered if anyone could help? 

KA


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

nope but book marking as want to know now ......... so i can test dh


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

I will definitely get an answer tomorrow, as he set it to a group of us and we catch up tomorrow! Would love to be able to solve it though beforehand!

KA


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Is that how it's said? 12 Divided 2? If so divide = split. So 12 split = 6 and 2 split = 1 which together = 7.
sorry haven't got another at the minute but promiseto come back when i do x


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey Monkeymoo not a bad solution - here goes for the answer I got today

12 in Roman numerals is XII

Divide it by 2 or split in two (horizontally)

And you get VII which is 7 in Roman numerals


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Here goes with another one ....

I am a seven letter word if you remove four letters you are left with one. What word an I?


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Someone? 7 Letters, take away 4 (some) leaves one.


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Monkeymoo - yes,  some(one)


Here is another


A man walks into a bar and asks the barman for a glass of water.The barman pulls out a gun and points it at the man. The man says 'thank you' and walks out of the bar.


 ?


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh I know that one...he had hiccups! The barman gave him a fright.


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

A new one

I am bigger and also smaller than you,
At times I lead and sometimes I follow too,
I weigh nothing, what am I?


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

shadow?


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Correct

I regularly go into the police station and remove finger print evidence. I do this sometimes in the day but mainly at night when nobody is around. Who am I?


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

the cleaner?


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Correct - you are good at these DeeDee

How about a mathematical one

Move one number in the equation 62-63=1 to make it correct


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

sorry, no good with numbers


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

swap the equals sign with the subtraction sign leaving u with 62=63-1? PLZ let me be right, dh thinks thats a daft answer cause i moved a symbol not a number.


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey Ready4ababy 

That is a really good answer and also mathematically true, as it doesn't matter which side the plus/minus bit is of the equals sign.

There is another solution - small clue - it is related to powers of numbers. Solution to tomorrow!

KA xxx


----------



## Ready4ababy (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG IT'S SOO SIMPLE! i don't believe i didn't see it before!    YOU MOVE THE FIRST SIX BEHIND THE FIRST TWO AND MAKE IT "two to the power of six" 2*2*2*2*2*2=64 and 64-63=1. Dont believe it took me so long! PLZ tell me this one is right. X


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Correct solution!! Well done Ready4ababy

Here's another one

There are 6 eggs in a basket. Six people each take one of the eggs. How can it be that there is one egg left in the basket?


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

one of the people left theirs in the basket to carry it home?


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Correct and another

How can you throw a ball as hard as you can and have it come back to you, even if it doesn't hit anything, there is nothing attached to it, and no one else catches or throws it?


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

thats a good one


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hee Hee   correct

Here's another one

At a local infant school the teacher gave a few maths problems for homework. The next day the teacher told Tom that he had all of his answers wrong. These were the problems set and Tom's answers.
10+7 = 5
9+6 = 3
11+5 = 4
8+11 = 7 

But Tom was also right how was this possible?


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Do you want a clue?


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes please, thats a toughie


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Has it got something to do with +12?


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes justone - where do you work in 12s?

KA xxx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Ps or sometimes 24s


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

10+7 = 5+12
9+6 = 3+12
11+5 = 4+12
8+11 = 7+12

Time! eg *10* o'clock + *7* hours = *5* o'clock


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Was I right?


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Yeh! Correct


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Yay! Chuffed with myself!!!!


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

And another one ...

A cowboy rode into town on Tuesday and stayed 3 nights. He left on Tuesday, how was this possible?


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Tuesday was the name of his horse?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Think you're right!


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Correct     

Here is another

At the bottom of the sea there lies a ship worth millions of dollars that may never be recovered. Why?


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

I totally don't get that one


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Pass :/


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Makes sense to me


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=the%20eagle%2Bsea%20of%20tranquility&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CEYQtwIwAw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DX-7Q6_1ofqM&ei=UUwkT5iSKpKG8gOmn4iRCA&usg=AFQjCNFKOpDpvd_DULk68t5w3nbdWikkEg

'The Eagle has landed' - Apollo 11 in the sea of tranquility!

KA xxx

/links


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

A man marries twenty women in his village but isn't charged with polygamy.

?


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

hes the vicar


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Correct

One day Alice meets the Lion and the Unicorn in the Forest of Forgetfulness. She knows that the Lion lies on Mondays, Tuesdays, and Wednesdays, and tells the truth on the other days of the week. The Unicorn, on the other hand, lies on Thursdays, Fridays, and Saturdays, but tells the truth on the other days of the week. Now they make the following statements to Alice:

Lion: Yesterday was one of my lying days.
Unicorn: Yesterday was one of my lying days too.

What day is it?


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Thursday


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Correct and next a maths one


A man wanted to get into his work building, but he had forgotten his code. However, he did remember five clues. These are what those clues were:

The fifth number plus the third number equals fourteen. 

The fourth number is one more than the second number. 

The first number is one less than twice the second number. 

The second number plus the third number equals ten. 

The sum of all five numbers is 30.

What were the five numbers and in what order?


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

PS - he must have a weird memory to remember those clues and not the numbers!!


----------



## sarah_2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

He needs a better way to remember the numbers!

1.  7
2.  4
3.  6
4.  5
5.  8


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Brilliant Sarah! And a none Maths one ....

If you throw me from the window,
I will leave a grieving wife.
Bring me back, but in the door, and
You'll see someone giving life!

What am I?


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

That was a really tough one, 

The letter N Window = Widow
                Door = Donor

xxxxx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Well done Tina

And another one

A farmer has to get a corn, a chicken, and a fox across a river. 

The farmer is only able to bring one of the above items along with him at a time. The only problem is if he leaves the fox alone with the chicken, the fox will eat the chicken, and if he leaves the chicken along the corn sack, then the chicken will eat the corn sack. 

How does the farmer get all 3 items across safely?


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Starfishtigger

How about this one ...

Two spies want to get in an enemy's military base.In order to get in they have to give the correct countersign to the guard at the gate after he gives them the sign. So they wait hidden nearby the gate so that they will overhear the countersign from another soldier.

One soldier comes and the guard gives the sign: "6".The soldier answers "3".The guard lets him pass. Another soldier comes.The guard says "12" and the soldier gives the answer "6".The guard lets him pass. So, the first spy goes at the gate and the guard asks says "10".The spy, sure that he knew the answer as he was, says "5". Immediately, the guard shoots him dead.

Then the other spy, who saw that the other spy was killed when he gave the countersign, had now understood what the right answer would be, whatever the guard's sign was.So, he walks to the gate and the guard says "8".The spy gives the correct answer and the guard lets him in. What was the answer that the spy gave?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

toughie... any clues?


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Will attempt a clue ...

Six = 3

Twelve = 6

Try and look at it visually??


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for clue... really helped!
Any more?


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

And another one ...


You're in a mansion and the power's out. You see a green door and a red door. Pick one (it doesn't matter which.) Now you see a purple door and a orange door. Pick one (again, it doesn't matter which you pick). Now you see a door with a golden handle and a door with a silver handle. Pick one. You finally come to some signs on three doors. One says "Death from drowning," another says "Death from machine guns," and the last one says "Death from electric chair." Then you see a big sign off to the side that says "Or stay in the mansion and starve to death." What do you choose and still live?


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Electric chair cos powers out?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Correct and a maths one ....

The number 8,549,176,320 is a unique number. Can you tell what is so special about it?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

contains all numbers 0 to 9 in alphabetical order... am I right?


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes - correct and another

A princess is as old as the prince will be when the princess is twice the age that the prince was when the princess’s age was half the sum of their present ages.

What are their ages?


----------

